# So...Who hit a $40 Grand Slam in Minneapolis?



## Crazy8 (Mar 23, 2015)

Someone got this for $40....

You might miss it, look at the fork.... DOUBLE DUTY!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my god!!!!


----------



## jpromo (Mar 23, 2015)

I hope an old timer bought it because he had one just like it and he rides it around as is. Crazy though what can turn up!


----------



## vincev (Mar 23, 2015)

I like the bars and seat post.LOL


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Fork looks tweaked but I could make it work! This is in Nick's neck-o-the-woods surprised we haven't seen it pop up. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Mar 23, 2015)

I've never seen a fork like that, even the stem looks pretty unique.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 23, 2015)

From google patent search

https://www.google.com/patents/US21...c3fAYK_ggTSz4CADQ&sqi=2&pjf=1&ved=0CB0Q6AEwAA


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Nickinator (Mar 23, 2015)

you just might 

Nick.



Freqman1 said:


> Fork looks tweaked but I could make it work! This is in Nick's neck-o-the-woods surprised we haven't seen it pop up. V/r Shawn


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 23, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> you just might
> 
> Nick.




Now you're just toying with us...


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 23, 2015)

When I went to look he just said make an offer.. I said $5.00 and he said ok glad to get rid of it.  That's toying with you. A bargain whoever gets it. Maybe the buyer would not know what he is buying except an old bike and maybe flip it.


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 23, 2015)

Was this on their local Craigslist?
Glad I didn't miss it in Chicago!
This stuff is still out there.
Can't wait to see it surface and better pictures.

Greg M.


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 23, 2015)

Nick is the owner...  He's making us all suffer.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 23, 2015)

It's coming to SoCal, so worth the shipping!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 23, 2015)

*lol....just kidding*

I'm not a Schwinn guy and would of never noticed it.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 23, 2015)

Stop teasing me you guys.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm sure the true new owner will pop up very soon


----------



## slick (Mar 23, 2015)

Some tweaker probably bought it because of the kool handlebars, swapped that ugly fork for a mountain bike fork, and uses it to run his drugs back and forth.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 23, 2015)

I hope Schwinn had more than those patent drawings to protect them because they are only similar to what was manufactured. The spacing is off on the steer tube and the top of the fork, top truss plate it not even close, missing the lower truss plate, and the tapers are incorrect on the upper tubing of the fork; just from a quick look.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 24, 2015)

I hope somebody saves it from the ten-speed handlebars. The lady has been slighted.


----------



## oskisan (Mar 24, 2015)

Anyone remember how much that original black cantilever sold for?  Sure wish I at least bid on that one!

Ken


----------

